# Langobardix - von Chiasso nach Tirano



## olev (12. April 2014)

Das Verfassen von "Ebnat-XXMiglia" hat mir erstaunlich viel Spass gemacht und von unerwarteter Seite Lob eingebracht. Für diese Frühlingsferien hab ich nun einen Begleiter auftreiben können, der sich bereit erklärte, unentgeltlich als Fotomodell mit auf Tour zu kommen. Unterwegs stellte sich dann heraus, dass er auch ganz passabel einkaufen und spätabends bergwärts das Tempo hochhalten kann.

Abgesehen davon - also vom hohen Tempo spätabends - wurde die Tour für mich darum etwas ruhiger, weil ich nur noch fürs Navigieren, Parlieren und Fotografieren zuständig war. Und somit auch für die Wahl der Route. Der Süden hat diesen Winter viel Schnee erhalten, das zeigten mir auch Anfangs April noch die Webcams. Dennoch sollte es in den Süden gehen, denn das Wetter versprach da stabiler zu sein als auf der Alpennordseite.

Also verlassen das Model und ich am *5. April* unsere jeweiligen Wohnorte und treffen uns am Bahnhof Zürich. Unser Ziel ist der südlichste Bahnhof der Schweiz - Chiasso. Von hier soll es auf einer auf OSM-Karten zusammengeklickter Tour immer scharf unterhalb der Schneegrenze gen Osten gehen. In etwa so:







Die Fahrt durch den Gotthard gestaltet sich ruhig, weil wir in Zürich als erste zwei der raren Veloplätze des Zuges kapern können. In Airolo schauen wir ein bisschen blöd aus dem Fenster, weil sich da noch Schneemassen türmen, doch in Chiasso ist das schon fast vergessen. So starten wir am frühen Nachmittag voller Enthusiasmus unsere Tour, nachdem wir die letzten Gepäcksanpassungen erledigt haben.






Ein Strassen-Uphill bringt uns nach Pedrinate und Waldwege, Singletrails und zum Schluss eine längere Treppe bringen uns hoch zum Sasso di Cavallasca. Hier oben startet eine Linie auf der OpenCycleMap, die den Namen A-Line trägt. Doch zuerst muss das Panorama über Como genossen werden.





_Blick auf Como samt gleichnamigem See und auf den Hügel, der das Abendprogramm sein wird._

Die A-Line kommt etwas zu früh. Wir sind beide seit letztem Herbst nicht mehr mit Gepäck gefahren und rutschen darum auf dieser ersten Abfahrt wie blutige Anfänger von Kurve zu Kurve, während uns der schwere Rucksack schief vom Buckel hängt. Dementsprechend besorgt reagiert auch eine Gruppe italienischer Downhiller, denen wir auf halbem Weg begegnen. Kurz vor einem kleineren Gap bieg ich auf die Chickenline ab, was erleichtert zur Kenntnis genommen und mit einem "si no - al naso" oder so kommentiert wird.
Als wir weiterfahren wollen, rennt uns einer nach und erklärt uns, was weiter für Gefahren lauern. Er beschreibt es lange und auf Englisch. Da solls Road und River Gaps geben und eine schrecklich schwierige Stelle, wo wir unbedingt aussen rum müssten, weil wir sonst da nicht mehr rauskommen etc. Ich beschwichtige, betone, dass wir langsam fahren werden und los geht's.
Die Strecke wäre für ein anständiges Velo durchaus spassig zu fahren. Es hat verschiedene schöne Sprünge, die für unsre Lastesel aber meist auch roll- oder umfahrbar sind. Die brutale Stelle finden wir nicht. Im Anschluss beschliessen wir, dass es sich dabei um den kleinen steilen Canyon gehandelt haben muss, der sich ganz spassig fahren liess, denn da konnte man, wenn man einmal drin war, tatsächlich weder bremsen noch raus.

Anschliessend rollen wir auf Asphalt runter nach Como und füllen in einem Supermarkt unsere Vorräte für den Abend und den Morgen auf.


----------



## olev (12. April 2014)

Das Abendprogramm ist dann zunächst recht unmotivierend. Von Como auf ca. 200m bis San Maurizio auf 900m fahren wir fast ununterbrochen durch besiedeltes Gebiet. Bis Brunate sogar in für mein Verständnis zu dichtem Verkehr. Zudem kriegen wir schon fast Panik, weil aus den ersten drei Brunnen, die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind, kein Wasser raus kommt. Und schliesslich wird es immer dunstiger. Immerhin, wir finden Wasser, in Brunate geniessen wir kurz die verwaschene Aussicht auf Como, die sich aufgrund der Verhältnisse und des Equipments aber nicht fotografieren liess, und gelangen schliesslich auf verkehrsarme Strassen und endlich in den Wald.
Am Ende der Asphaltstrasse erwartet uns ein Schild, das wir auf der Dorsale del Triangolo Lariano sind. Diese begrüsst uns dann bald mit abartig steilen Aufstiegen, die in einer unmöglichen Art gepflastert sind: In grosse Betonzwischenräume sind kindskopfgrosse Steine eingelassen. Das gibt zwar einen anständigen Grip und ist sicher auch gut gegen Erosion, Spass macht das aber keinen.

Im Nordhang des Monte Boletto auf ca. 1200m stossen wir das erste Mal auf den Seit Airolo verdrängten Schnee. Weil wir darauf überhaupt keine Lust haben, genehmigen wir uns den Singletrail auf der Südseite des Berges. Der Trail ist allerdings manchmal so schmal und die Bergflanke so steil, dass nicht mehr pedaliert werden kann. Zudem weht nun ein eiskalter Wind und von der Aussicht sieht man überhaupt nichts mehr.






Es wäre also langsam Zeit, einen Lagerplatz anzupeilen. Die Bochetta di Molina passt uns nicht. So umfahren wir noch den Monte Bolettone auf einem hübschen Waldtrail nordseitig, was wieder etwas Schneekontakt bedeutet - und einen abschliessenden Aufstieg zur Bochetta di Lemna. Diesen kriegen wir ziemlich ausgehungert gerade noch hin. Unser Lager bauen wir dann im Wald zuoberst auf dem Grat auf. So sollten wir zumindest Morgensonne haben. Viel Abendsonne gibt es aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit (19:15 Uhr) und dem dichten Dunst nicht mehr, dafür verschiedene Geräusche der Tiere des Waldes und fernes Hundegebell.

Fazit: Die A-Line oberhalb von Como ist gut gebaut, der Rucksack drückt noch und die Hügel der Dorsale sind im Dunst ganz mystisch.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129528301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (13. April 2014)

Auch will ^^,lasst es krachen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (13. April 2014)

hallo olev + begleiter

Ihr seit echt harte Jungs im April draussen pennen.
Danke fürs mitnehmen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## olev (13. April 2014)

*6. April*

Die Geräusche der Tiere des Waldes sind eindrücklich. Besonders erwähnenswert ist ein Bellen, das immer wieder in gefühlt nächster Nähe ertönt. Wir rätseln, was es sein könnte. Das Model meint, er hätte mal eine Gämse sprechen hören, und die hätte genau so getönt. Nachträgliche Internetrecherchen deuten aber eher auf ein hundskommunes Reh.
Andere Stimmen sind eindeutiger zu identifizieren, sie gehören dem Homo langobardensis, der offensichtlich nachtaktiv ist, und dem Canis lupus familiaris. Ein solcher weckt uns am Morgen und wir beschliessen, dass nun auf der Dorsale genug Verkehr ist, und auch wir aufstehen und uns eingliedern sollten. Dank Bewölkung wurde es in der Nacht mit 5-6°C nicht wirklich kalt, weil wir aber am Abend völlig verschwitzt kurz vor Sonnenuntergang unseren Biwakplatz erreicht hatten, ist es nun an der Zeit, die nassen Hudlen noch etwas an der Sonne zu trocknen. Diese kämpft sich durch den Dunst und wärmt schon bald ganz passabel.






Nach einem bescheidenen Frühstück machen wir uns auf den Weg. Der wird wirklich schon wacker bewandert, obwohl es erst neun Uhr in der Früh ist. Nach ein paar Pflastersteinrampen verlassen wir die Dorsale nach Osten. Der zu Hause zusammengeklickte Track wäre zwar bis an ihr Ende in Bellagio gegangen, doch befindet sich auf ihm der Monte San Primo und der ist mit 1600m bei der gegenwärtigen Schneelage schlicht zu hoch. Zudem hat es zu viel Volk. In weiser Voraussicht habe ich gestern Nacht im Schlafsack eine neue Variante zusammengeklickt. Auf dem 7" Bildschirm meines Tablets ist das zwar etwas mühsam, weil die Übersicht fehlt, aber das passt schon. Wenn ich daran denke, dass wir vor 10 Jahren noch stapelweise Karten mitschleppen mussten, die dazu noch ungenau waren...

Darum umfahren wir den Monte Palanzano auf einem hübschen Singletrail südseitig. Einzig ein paar knifflige Steinpassagen zwingen uns aus dem Sattel. Sonst ist es einfach nur schön und wir sind uns einig, dass wir zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sind.











An der Colma Piana vorbei nimmt der Trail dann Gefälle auf. Wir gewöhnen uns immer besser an die schweren Rucksäcke, werden mutiger und freuen uns über das schöne Weglein, das mal kurvig dem Tal entgegen geht, mal beinahe flowig dem Hang folgt. Den Flow stört nur der grobe Schotter, der reichlich vorhanden ist, aber auch mit dem lernt man umgehen.





_Auch nachdem er die Gabel nun mehr als ein Jahr in Betrieb hat, vergisst er vor den Abfahrten immer wieder, sie auch auszufahren :-D_





_Das Model meint, es hätte die Knieschoner eben doch mitnehmen müssen._

Der Weg spuckt uns in Caslino d'Erba raus. Wir klatschen ab: Das Experiment ist eindeutig geglückt. Jetzt brauchen wir zuerst etwas zu trinken und dann etwas zu essen. Das Wasserproblem ist schnell gelöst, die Alpini sponsern den Brunnen:






Fürs Essen müssen wir noch bis Asso radeln. Auf Nebenstrassen und dem Bach entlang erreichen wir das Dorf und finden da alles geschlossen vor. Tja, es ist halt Sonntag, doch eigentlich ging ich davon aus, dass das die Italiener nicht sonderlich stört. Schliesslich finden wir eine Bar, die auch Pâtisserie verkauft, und verdrücken diese dann auf dem Kirchenplatz. Das Model moniert zwar, das alles sei ihm zu süss, er brauche etwas Herzhafteres. Ich weise es zurecht und betone, dass zu einer solchen Tour auch das Leiden gehöre, z.B. das Leiden an süssen Backwaren. Sage es und beisse in eine Blätterteigrolle, die mit Vanillebackcrème gefüllt und mit Hagelzucker garniert ist.

Vor dem Mittag wollen wir noch auf die Alpe di Pianezzo hoch. Dann können wir dort oben die Reste, die wir noch im Rucksack haben, verdrücken und anschliessend nach Lecco runterfahren, wo sicher ein Supermarkt geöffnet haben wird. So radwandern wir nach Maisano. Dabei stellen wir fest, dass der Lombarde sehr gerne Rennrad fährt. Er fährt auch gerne Auto, keine Frage, doch die Rennradler sind in der Überzahl.
In Maisano biegen wir auf die Alpstrasse ab und gewinnen schnell an Höhe. Eine grössere Ansammlung an parkenden FIATs kündigt eine geschlossene Schranke an. Nach dieser teilen wir uns das Strässchen nur noch mit Fussgängern. Aber auch von denen hat's anständig viel. Der Lombarde wandert also auch gerne. Und er ist von ökonomischer Natur. Die Kurven des Strässchens werden nämlich immer weniger, dafür nimmt die Steigung zu. Steigung ist bekanntlich gratis (zumindest in den Alpen, in Brandenburg dürfte es anders aussehen), während der Beton für die Kurven teuer hergestellt werden muss. Uns kostet die Steigung aber tüchtig Körner, das Model muss sogar 2x absteigen, weil sein Vorderrad den Bodenkontakt verliert.
Unter dem Jubel (bravi, bravi, bravissimi!) der Fussgänger erreichen wir die Schneegrenze und schliesslich die Alp. Wir sind eindeutig nicht die einzigen, die zum Picknicken hierher gekommen sind.










_Die Aussicht hier oben ist auch prima. Weil die Berge so nahe sind, sieht man sie trotz des Dunstes. Hinter der Kuppe liegt 1000m tiefer der Comersee._

Nachdem wir also oben sind, müssen wir auch wieder runter kommen. Am besten direkt nach Lecco. Das will nochmals auf der Karte überprüft werden. Hierbei zeigt sich, dass Papierkarten Tablets unter gewissen Bedingungen eindeutig überlegen sind. Bei dieser Sonneneinstrahlung lässt sich der Bildschirm kaum ablesen. Aber ich weiss mir zu helfen.










_Da liegt Lecco - also fahren wir auf möglichst direktem Weg da hin!_


----------



## olev (13. April 2014)

Unter den ungläubigen Blicken der versammelten Wanderer fahren wir in den Weg ein, der zum fotografierten Sattel führt. Ein paar Hinterradversetzer vor Publikum kriegen wir noch hin, doch im Wald ist leider immer wieder Schieben und Tragen angesagt, weil da zu viele Steine aus dem Boden ragen.
Vom Sattel runter ist dann Stolperbiken angesagt. Die meisten Passagen klappen auch ganz gut. Das Model hat die Gabel ausgefahren und schlägt sich wacker. Ich verwinde meine SID und meinen Carbonrahmen bis zum Gehtnichtmehr und treffe die Linie meistens auch.






Beim San Toma stossen wir auf den nächsten Volksauflauf. Eigentlich hätte ich hier irgendeinen Trail ins Tal nehme wollen. Bei all den Leuten entscheiden wir uns aber für die Erschliessungsstrasse. So kommen wir bald ins Tal und auf der Hauptstrasse bald nach Lecco. Am Kreisel vor der Addabrücke steht ein Strassenschild, auf dem zu lesen steht: Como 25km. Wirklich weit sind wir also noch nicht gekommen.





_Comersee bei Lecco. Unsere Abfahrt führte durch den Sattel links im Bild._

GPS sei Dank finden wir schnell ein Einkaufszentrum. Das Model geht einkaufen, damit ich in dieser Zeit die Tour weiterplanen kann. Models lieben Shopping und so bleibt es eine Stunden in den Konsumhallen. In der Zeit bastle ich einen neuen Track, lese etwas, schlafe...
Eigentlich wollten wir hier in Lecco ein Gelato essen. Doch die Stadt ist uns zu gross und zu laut. So sehen wir zu, dass wir rauskommen. Wir setzen uns stattdessen an die Adda und verspeisen die herzhaften Dinge, die das Model gekauft hat.
Als Abendprogramm habe ich uns eine 1200hm lange Steigung rausgesucht. Schliesslich wollen wir Morgensonne und die gibt's hier nur auf der anderen Seite des Bergrückens.

Nach der Zwischenverpflegung radeln wir ein Stück auf dem Radweg der Adda entlang. Doch scheint ganz Lecco und halb Mailand dieselbe Idee zu haben und so wechseln wir auf die Strasse. Weit ist es zum Glück nicht. In Calolziocorte fahren wir links ab und in die Steigung rein. Die beginnt harmlos und so kommen wir gut nach Carenno. Hier schenken uns Grillitaliener eine Wasserflasche und wir fahren gleich weiter. Die Gelateria neben der Kirche lassen wir aus.
Die Strasse wir nun etwas steiler, doch bleibt sie bis Boccio asphaltiert. Hier erwartet uns eine Mulattiera und wir stellen uns auf Schieben ein. Doch der Saumpfad ist gut ausgebaut und führt in herrlicher Abendsonne in angenehmer Steigung den Berg hoch.






Nach 1100 Höhenmetern am Stück sind wir in Forcella Alta etwas ausgehungert. Vor den letzten 20min Schieben müssen wir unbedingt noch etwas essen. Leider weht hier oben ein eiskalter Wind, der uns sofort völlig auskühlt. Frierend verdrücken wir kalte Pizzastücke und schieben dann noch die letzten 100m Höhenmeter. Zuerst durch mühsamen Schnee, dann einen liebevoll gebauten Treppenweg hoch. Schliesslich erreichen wir den Monte Tesoro. Hier oben hat's ein Rifugio, doch sind alle Türen verschlossen. Das ist nich weiter schlimm, denn wir finden ein windgeschütztes Plätzchen, betreiben etwas Kaltwasserhygiene und ziehen alle verfügbaren Kleidungsstücke an. So lässt es sich dann ganz gut aushalten.






Auf jeden Fall haben wir hier oben den Überblick. Wir schauen der Sonne beim Untergehen zu und staunen über das Lichtermeer, das sich vor uns ausbreitet.















_V.a. in Richtung Mailand will das Lichtermeer nicht aufhören._

Fazit: Die erste Abfahrt war ein Glückstreffer, die Lombarden wandern toller als die Schweizer und Städte stinken.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129528649


----------



## olev (13. April 2014)

*7. April*

Weil wir gestern wieder zu spät oben angekommen sind und uns unsere verschwitzten Kleider wegen der Kälte direkt vom Leib reissen mussten, müssen wir diese zunächst trocknen. Wie bestellt, scheint die Sonne. Allerdings ist es weiterhin dunstig. Das ist etwas schade, denn das Panorama hier müsste kolossal sein.





_An einem so richtig schönen klaren Herbstmorgen müsste man von hier den Monviso, Montblanc und Monte Rosa sehen._

Nach dem Frühstück machen wir uns daran, den langen Grat, auf dem wir sind, abzuarbeiten. Da gibt's allerlei schöne, technische und auch gut rollende Passagen, aber auch viele Gegensteigungen, in denen geschoben werden muss.










_Die Poebene versinkt im Dunst, an den Nordseiten liegt noch Schnee und wir haben einen langen Weg ins Tal vor uns._






Nach fast einer Stunde erreichen wir endlich den Monte Linzone. Von hier sollte es nun wirklich runter gehen. Gerade als wir ankommen, stürmt von der anderen seite ein rüstiger Renter zum Gipfelkreuz, stoppt seine Uhr und verkündet zufrieden seine Zeit, die sehr gut sei. Die Lombarden sind also nicht nur tüchtige Wanderer, sondern auch bis ins Alter grosse Sportler. Im Verlauf der Abfahrt kreuzen wir noch diverse Senioren.






Auf dem Monte Linzone hat's eine Panoramatafel, die uns erklärt, was wir alles gerade verpassen. Die Aussicht auf die Abfahrt macht diesen Verlust allerdings erträglich. Der Trail windet sich durch magere Wiesen dem breiten Bergrücken entlang. So rasen wir runter und bremsen erst wieder, als der Rücken zu einem zackigen Grat wird. Ist der Spass schon vorbei?
Zum Glück nicht. Nach eine kurzen Tragepassage geht es weiter.










_Auch das Model versucht sich als Fotograf und umgekehrt._






Dann folgt ein etwas unglücklicher Wegverlauf. Von rechts mündet ein Bachbett ein, das zwar kein Wasser führt, aber sein Geschiebe in den Weg leitet. Dieser bleibt grundsätzlich fahrbar, doch rollt alles in alle Richtungen und es ist fast unmöglich, dem Bike die gewünschte Orientierung zu geben.





_Wieder hätte das Model gerne Schoner für seine zarten Knie._

Nach geraumer Zeit und einigen Rentnern verlässt das Bachbett den Weg wieder. Dieser bleibt mässig anspruchsvoll und somit genau nach unserem Geschmack. So kommen wir runter nach Roncola, wo's endlich das heiss ersehnte Gelato gibt. Wir setzen uns in ein Pärkli und beobachten weitere Senioren, die mit dem Rennrad über das Roncola-Pässchen fahren. Rentner in Italien müsste man sein! Oder sind das alles Krisen-Frührentner?
Wir gehen der Sache nicht auf den Grund, denn uns bleiben noch 500 Höhenmeter Abfahrt und die wollen gut investiert sein. Ich verspreche dem Model Flowtrails und halte mein Versprechen in Ansätzen: Die Wege sind nicht mehr steil, doch müsste der Tourismusverband mal all die Steine aus dem Weg räumen. Am besten gleich auch die alten Pflasterungen. Das Model meint, es sei schon erstaunlich, was mein CC-Bike da alles aushalte. Ich meine, ich sei schon froh, dass ich nicht das Hardtail mitgenommen habe.

Nach ein-zwei Schranken und "Vietato l'accesso"-Schildern finden wir ihn dann doch noch den Flowtrail. Immer schmaler windet er sich durch den Dschungel und ist schliesslich zwischen den Brombeerranken kaum mehr zu erkennen. Da hilft nur stur dem GPS zu folgen.






Zerkratzt und verstochen aber euphorisch über ein weiteres gelungenes Experiment erreichen wir hungrig Almenno San Salvatore. Trotz all der Verbote müssen wir am Schluss über keinen Zaun klettern oder vor Hunden flüchten. Der Weg mündet ganz unspektakulär in eine Quartierstrasse ein. Das GPS weist uns auch noch den Weg zum Supermarkt und während das Model shoppt, erreicht mich der Heuschnuppen.
Für einmal muss ich nicht planen, denn wir haben den zu Hause geplanten Track wieder erreicht. Also steh ich nur dumm rum und leide und warte. Die sperrigsten Dinge essen wir gleich vor dem Laden, für das eigentliche Mittagsmahl wollen wir aber in eine Pizzeria. Nach verschiedenen kleinen mechanischen Arbeiten, die ich eigentlich auch schon vorher hätte erledigen können, starten wir dann irgendwann doch noch. Und finden keine Pizzeria...

Egal, wir haben Vorräte und solange wir Vorräte haben, können wir auch fahren. Die Idee ist, nur noch ein bisschen aus der Zivilisation rauszufahren, um dann an einem lauschigen Plätzchen zu picknicken. So fahren wir auf Strasse über Ubiale nach Porto und beginnen da den nächsten Aufstieg. Das ganze Tal wird hier von Zementwerken leergefressen. An einem führt unser Track vorbei und dann stehen wir mal wieder vor einer Schranke. Die scheint es ernster zu meinen. Neben verschiedenen ausgestreckten Händen auf Schildern und Tafeln, die vor Peligro warnen, steht auch ausdrücklich, dass man mit bicicletti und motocicletti da nicht durch dürfe.
Wir diskutieren, suchen auf der Karte nach Alternativen und beschliessen dann am Schluss, dass diese Tafeln bestimmt nur dazu da sind, Haftungsfälle auszuschliessen. Dass die Strasse wohl in zwei drei Kurven am Zementwerk vorbei sein wird und wir dann in Ruhe picknicken können.
So kommt es nicht. Zunächst geht's leidlich fahrbar den berg hoch, doch dann wird wieder an Kurven gespart, obwohl die Kiesstrasse in bestem Zustand bleibt. Die Strasse wird so steil, dass gar Scheiben eine Qual ist. Und mit jedem Höhenmeter fragen wir uns, was wohl da oben grossartiges verborgen ist, dass es eine solche Strasse braucht. Vom Zementwerk ist längst nichts mehr zu sehen.






400 Höhenmeter weiter wird die Strasse flacher und etwas später endet sie an einem Ferienhaus. Die Sache bleibt uns unverständlich, doch wir biegen auf den markierten Wanderweg ein und nehmen an, dass wir so wieder auf der erlaubten Seite sind. An einem wirklich lauschigen Plätzchen gibt's dann Mittagessen.


----------



## sub-xero (14. April 2014)

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos! Vielen Dank für's Teilhabenlassen!


----------



## olev (14. April 2014)

Nach dem Essen folgen wir dem Weg zum Rufigio Canto Alto, der als häufig fahrbarer Singeltrail zunächst langsam und kurz vor dem Refugio schneller und somit auch unfahrbarer an Höhe gewinnt. Offensichtlich sind wir hier in Motorradgelände. Denn viele Steine zeigen eindeutige Abdrücke und vor dem Refigio ist der Hang tüchtig zerfurcht.






Wir tragen noch bis zum Kreuz auf dem Canto Alto hoch und studieren da erst mal die Landkarte auf der Infotafel. Weil der Aufstieg hier hoch, nachdem wir die Mörderstrasse erst einmal hinter uns hatten, runterzu ein Traum gewesen wäre, haben wir Hoffnungen, dass sich der Grat so fortsetzt. Leider klassifiziert die Karte aber zumindest den Anfang unserer Abfahrt als schwierig. Ein zu Rate gezogener Wandersenior meint, das sei nur am Anfang so, nachher ginge es.
Wir erleben es dann gerade umgekehrt. Der Grat beginnt stolperbikig aber fahrbar. Anschliessend tritt immer mehr der Kalk an die Oberfläche, der hier senkrecht geschichtet ist und uns somit immer häufiger zum Absteigen zwingt. Dann nehmen wir einmal noch die falsche Abzweigung, weil wir nicht sehen, dass es einen sentiero facile und einen difficile gibt.






So stossen wir tragend auf den nächsten Seniorensportler, der die Hände verwirft, als er uns sieht und uns wortreich erklärt, wo wir hätten durchfahren sollen. Als wir nicht gleich verstehen, erklärt ers nochmals. Und dann nochmals. Nach dem vierten Mal kann ich es auswendig und dann erklärt ers zum letzten Mal. Bevor er wiederum ausholt, geben wir deutliche Zeichen, dass wir jetzt weiterwollen und so ruft er uns nur noch hinterher: Al prato a destra!
Seine Ausführungen haben durchaus interessant geklungen, auch das Wort sentiero, also Trail, kam oft vor, dennoch entscheiden wir uns, als wir auf den prato kommen, geradeaus zu fahren. Es ist nun schon fast fünf und wir wollen noch runter vom Kamm und auf den nächsten hoch. So nehmen wir den nächsten Weg ins Tal, schrammen knapp südlich an Monte di Nese entlang und erreichen auf sehr unterschiedlichen Untergründen die Vororte von Alzano. Der Abfahrtsspass beginnt auf einem nun fahrbaren Trail über Wiesen, es folgt eine steile und lange Treppe, die uns direkt und ungebremst über die Hauptstrasse spuckt und schliesslich rattern wir Maultierpfade in unterschiedlichen Zerfallsstufen runter. Das Ganze ist nicht wirklich real adventure, weil die Strasse immer wieder gekreuzt wird, aber sehr abwechslungsreich und auch lustig.

In Alzano füllen wir unsere Vorräte auf und gehen dann auf Schlafplatzsuche. Auf dem GPS hab ich gesehen, dass es schon bald wieder den Berg hoch geht und wir so einen ruhigen Übernachtungsplatz fernab der Zivilisation finden dürften. Weil der Bildschirm des Garmin so klein ist, kann ich nicht auf Anhieb sagen, welcher Hügel es denn sein könnte und so hoffen wir auf einen kleinen.
Der Track führt uns dann aber zunächst auf dem Radweg dem Fiume Serio entlang ins nächste Tal rein. Die Hügel links und rechts werden dementsprechend höher und wir können uns langsam auf die nächste längere Auffahrt einstellen. Auf dem Radweg ist wieder allerhand los.






In Albino-Desenzano beginnt der Aufstieg. Schon bald ist er ein völlig verfahrener Karrenweg, der dann aber zum Glück auf eine bessere Kiesstrasse einbiegt, nur um diese schon bald wieder zu verlassen. Kurz vor einem Privatgrundstück mit vielen Tafeln und Hunden holen wir einen Italiener mit einer kleinen Transportraupe ein. Er ist der Grundstückbesitzer und meint, dass wir da nicht durch können. Wir wollen aber zur Santa Maria di Misma, bleib ich stur. Dann sagt er ganz viel, was ich nicht verstehe und schliesslich weist er uns den Weg: 50m zurück und den Wanderweg hoch. Dann sagt er nochmals ganz viel, worauf ich nur "no capito" antworten kann. Er lacht und sagt in verständlicherem Italienisch: Mit dem Bergamaskischen hast du wohl noch Mühe. Oh ja, die hab ich. Italienisch ist ja schon grenzwertig und dann diese Dialekte... Wir sollen uns vor den Wildschweinen in Acht nehmen, meint er noch und wünscht uns dann einen schönen Abend.

Also stossen, schieben, tragen wir den Wanderweg hoch. Zum Glück gelangen wir nach geraumer Zeit wiederum auf eine fahrbare Strasse. Viel Pfupf ist nicht mehr in den Beinen und so eiern wir den Berg hoch. Kurz vor acht sind wir endlich oben, doch statt der erhoften Einsamkeit finden wir diverse Häuser. Also fahren wir weiter und cruisen im Halbdunkel die wohl flowigsten Trails der bisherigen Tour ab, bis wir endlich einen Ort finden, der uns behagt. Am äussersten Ende eines Privatgrundstücks, das wohl v.a. der Singvogeljagd dient - zumindest schliessen wir das aus den seltsamen Vorrichtungen, die wir sehen - finden wir ein verstecktes Eckchen, das uns behagt. Fast zuoberst auf dem Pizzo Casgnola. Hier sollte es wieder Morgensonne geben! Und zum nächsten Bäcker ist es auch nicht weit, denn in der Forsetzung des Grates sehen wir die Lichter von Luzzana.






Fazit: Lange Grate machen Laune, aber nur, wenn man sie auch fahren kann.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129528653


----------



## M202 (15. April 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht, vielen Dank


----------



## olev (16. April 2014)

Fortsetzung folgt sobald das Wetter nicht mehr so gut ist! Bin schwer beschäftigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (17. April 2014)

Olev und "Model"! Ihr seid meine Heros!
Vielen Dank für den interessanten und witzigen Bericht! Fantastisch!


----------



## olev (18. April 2014)

So, es regnet, also weiter mit Tag 4

*8. April*
Am Morgen hat die Sonne Mühe, sich durch den Dunst zu arbeiten. Dafür folgt nach dem kümmerlichen ersten Frühstück gleich ein 400hm Downhill. Zuerst etwas rumplig, wird er dann ganz gut. Allerdings gibt's auch hier Spezis, die Baumstämme über den Weg legen. Natürlich nicht gegen Mountainbiker, sicher nicht. Die Gegner sind wohl die Motorräder. Auf jeden Fall gibt's von den Waldarbeitern kein böses Wort, als wir an ihnen vorbeifahren.

In Luzzana gibt's keinen Supermarkt, aber immerhin einen Alimentari. Zum Glück ist der im GPS verzeichnet, denn von aussen wäre er nicht erkennbar. Und zum Glück kommt, grad als wir da sind, jemand raus, denn es wäre auch nicht ersichtlich gewesen, dass er offen ist. Das Model geht rein und kommt schon bald wieder raus und meint, das gehe nicht. Er verstehe nichts und werde nicht verstanden.
Also geh ich auch rein und was nun folgt, passiert so oder ähnlich dann in allen diesen Alimentari, die wir ansteuern. Ich radebrechere mein Italienisch so, à la: Tsche proschutto kotto? C'è dies und c'è das? Dann noch: No, no Tedeschi, Svizzeri. Si, biszschikletta, Montainbaik! Si! Ferie! Que bello! Am Schluss lieben uns alle und wir kriegen einen Lolli.
Ich erklär dem Model noch, dass er das nächste Mal nur tsche (c'è) sagen muss und dann das einsetzen, was er will. Er meint, dass sei aber sicher nicht sehr freundlich. Das mag wohl sein, aber es funktioniert. Und man kann ja lächeln dazu.

Frisch gestärkt radeln wir in den grauen Morgen. Schon bald geht's wieder hoch. Diesmal auf einer normalen asphaltierten Strasse mit unendlich vielen Kehren.






Zuoberst ist der Hügel vollgebaut und wir suchen Wasser. Neugierige Senioren bestaunen uns auch hier in Pennini. Das Gute daran ist, dass sie ein iPad haben. So erfahren wir, dass es ab 14:00 Uhr regnen soll. Ansonsten sind sie sehr erstaunt, dass wir von Chiasso bis hier mit dem Fahrrad gefahren sind. Laut Google sind das auf direktem Weg 90km, was in vier Tagen schon noch zu schaffen sein sollte. So wundern wir uns, dass die nicht radfahrende Bevölkerung scheinbar keine Ahnung davon hat, welche Distanzen man mit dem Fahrrad zurücklegen kann, obwohl gefühlt die Hälfte der Männer Rennrad fährt.

Weil Regen droht, müssen wir weiter. Wir folgen nicht dem guten Rat der Senioren, die uns auf Strasse nach Sarnico schicken wollen, sondern suchen Trails. Dafür fahren wir zunächst noch weiter den Berg hoch, bis wir bei Corna dei Fondi den Grat nach Norden überqueren und neben einem Teich Mittagspause machen.






Wir höcklen nicht zu lange, denn der dunstige Himmel füllt sich immer mehr mit Wolken und 14:00 Uhr rückt näher. Als Abfahrt hab ich mir einen blau gestrichelten Weg auf der OpenCycleMap rausgesucht. Nach etwas DoubleTrack Racing erreichen wir den Trail, der bald bös in den Abgrund zackt. Könnte es sein, dass blau für Bergweg steht? Zumindest sieht es hier so aus.






So schieben und tragen wir unsere Räder schiefe Treppenstufen runter. Ich verfluche meine Navigationskünste und meine Faulheit, mich nicht eingehender mit der Routenplanung auseinandergesetzt zu haben. Doch nicht mal 100hm tiefer ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Nach der ersten Steilstufe wird der Weg fahrbar. Zuerst serpentint er noch etwas durch den Wald, dann wir er sogar ziemlich flowig. Einzig die entwurzelten Bäume, die immer wieder über den Weg liegen, stören etwas. Blau gestrichelt ist muss also wohl ein Biketrail sein ;-)
Leider wird aus dem Singletrack viel zu früh ein Doubletrack. Allerdings bleibt auch der sehr flowig, denn es ist wirklich ein Doubletrack und keine Forstautobahn. So rauschen wir im Dualslalom-Modus durch Kurven und über Wellen, bis auch diese Freude ein Ende hat und die letzten Höhenmeter auf sinnlos steilen Betonrampen vernichtet werden.

Weil es nun 14:00 Uhr ist und tatsächlich die ersten Tröpfchen fallen, fahren wir auf Feldwegen und Strassen runter nach Lovere am Iseosee, wo wir uns ein Hotel suchen. Eine Dusche ist jetzt nicht verkehrt!

Viel Regen gibt es nicht. Darum spazieren wir am Abend durch den Ort, der als "uno dei borghi piu belli d'Italia" angeschrieben ist. Er ist, naja. Dafür gibt's dann einen Dreigänger und einen Absacker am Seeufer.

Fazit: OpenCycleMap-Trails sind immer eine Überraschung und das iPad-Wetter stimmt auf die Minute.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129529038


----------



## olev (18. April 2014)

*9. April*

Die Zeit zwischen der Dusche und dem Borgho-Spaziergang gestern nutzte ich für intensives Kartenstudium. Irgendwohin müssen wir ja fahren. Das ursprüngliche Ziel war der Gardasee. Das Model war da schliesslich noch nie. Allerdings ist meine Planung zu optimistisch, es liegt schlicht noch zu viel Schnee auf den Bergen. Zudem ist der Gardasee nicht gerade ideal an den öffentlichen Verkehr angeschlossen, wenn man mal vom südlichsten Zipfel absieht, der an der Linie Venedig-Mailand liegt.
Darum beschliessen wir, ins Veltlin nach Tirano zu fahren. Denn von da kommen wir problemlos nach Hause. Leider liegt natürlich auch da Schnee auf den Bergen und wir müssen den grossen Tälern folgen. Damit wir zu Weglein kommen, bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als links und rechts die Talflanken hoch und dann wieder ins Tal runter zu fahren. Das entspricht nun nicht so ganz meinem Verständnis von sinnvollem Radwandern, aber, wie gesagt, es ist zu früh im Jahr. Also machen wir das Beste draus.

Der Wirt scheint kein Radfahrer zu sein. Als wir im sagen, dass wir nach Tirano fahren wollen, fallen ihm beinahe die Augen aus dem Kopf. Der Hauptstrasse entlang wären das gerade mal 90km mit einem 1200m hohen Pässchen dazwischen. Aus diesen 90km müssen wir jetzt irgendwie drei Tage biken rauskitzeln. Wird schon klappen. Das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall schon mal auf unserer Seite. Die Kaltfront ist vorbei, es ist kalt, doch der Himmel ist strahlend blau.





_Lovere am Lago d'Iseo_

_




Val Camonica_

Gegen einen kalten Nordwind fahren wir das Tal hoch und biegen bei Artogne in ein Seitental ein, in dem wir nach Piazze hochfaren. Schnell wird uns klar, dass unsere Routenplanung vielleicht keinen "Sinn" macht, landschaftlich aber sicher prima ist.





_Auf den weissen Bergen können wir die Lifte von Montecampione 1800 sehen._





_Der Geissenpeter schaut seiner Kuh beim Grasen zu._

Piazze ist dann so verwinkelt, dass mein GPS an die Grenzen kommt. Die Dorfsträsschen führen durch Häuserschluchten und z.T. sogar durch die Häuser durch. Eine kommunikative Einheimische fortgeschrittenen Alters erklärt mir, wo wir durch sollen. Da gingen sie auch mit den Pferden durch, meint sie. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob sie da vor 50 Jahren mit den Pferden durch sind, oder ob da auch jetzt noch jemand mit den Pferden durch geht. Wir folgen ihren Ausführungen. Das Panorama ist prima - fast wie zu Hause ;-)





_Sentiero dei Cavalli - Piazze_

Die Abfahrt ist dann, hm, ja halt schon häufig relativ breit. Es rollt gut und hat auch immer wieder längere Abschnitte, die man als Singletrail bezeichnen könnte, aber auch eher nur, weil der alte Weg langsam zuwächst.
Wir haken dieses Experiment ab und fahren weiter das Tal hoch, weiterhin gegen den kalten Wind. Nach ein paar routentechnischen Unsicherheiten erreichen wir Cividate-Malegno und brauchen nun dringen Lebensmittelnachschub. Nach etwas Rumfragen, finden wir einen Alimentari. Scheinbar verirrt sich kaum ein Tourist in dieses Tal, denn es sind nun kaum mehr Wegpunkte auf der Openstreetmap verzeichnet.
Ich geh in den Alimentari rein, und verlasse ihn bald gefrustet mit ein paar Bananen und einem Pack Guetsli. Der Laden hat nichts! Nüüüt! Das Model will wissen, ob ich gefragt habe, ob es Brot gäbe. Hab ich nicht. Also nochmals rein. Tsche pane? Si? Tsche proschutto kotto? Molto bene. Lächeln. Und an der Kasse erhalte ich einen weiteren Sack Guetsli geschenkt! Gar nicht so schlecht, der Laden!

Wir picknicken ausgiebig auf dem Spielplatz. So ausgiebig, dass ich mit offenem Hosenknopf weiterfahren muss.


----------



## olev (18. April 2014)

Nach dem Mittagessen geht's gleich mit offenem Hosenknopf in eine schöne Steigung. 1000 Höhenmeter rauf nach Monte Arsio. Die Steigung beginnt harmlos auf einer gut ausgebauten Strasse.






Die drei Dörfchen auf dem Bild sind dann aber mir unchristlich steilen Rampen verbunden. Am Schluss ist Monte Arsio aber ohne Schieben und mit nur wenig Schimpfen erreichbar. Hier oben werkeln Senioren an ihren Maiensässen, Alphütten, oder wie das hier auch heissen mag. Wir fahren gleich wieder runter. Nach den guten Erfahrungen von gestern habe ich mich wieder für einen blauen Weg entschieden.
Der beginnt gut und grad bevor er in die Tiefe zacken will, springt ein Italiener hinter einem Baum hervor und lässt einen Wortschwall los. Ich verstehe Attenzione!, mehr aber nicht. Etwas später verstehen wir dann: "Attenzione, mezzi!" Also ist da irgendwelches Gerät im Weg. Offensichtlich wird hier gerade am Weg gearbeitet. Durch knöcheltiefen Staub geht's runter zu den Mezzi, wo drei weitere Bauarbeiter am Werken sind. Auch die begrüssen uns wortreich. Hier verstehen wir aber gar nichts. Sie machen freundlich Platz und nun haben wir den Weg für uns. Dieser hat wahrlich einen Facelift nötig, denn er sieht böse aus. Motorräder haben tiefe Furchen ausgefressen. Zum Biken ist das nicht nur schlecht. Zwar liegt viel Grümpel in diesen Gräben rum, doch gleichzeitig sind auch viele Kurven etwas überhöht.
An einer pittoresken Stelle beschliesst das Model einen Platten zu haben.






Hier wäre es auch gut zum Übernachten, doch dazu ist es noch viel zu früh. Wir folgen weiterhin den Motorradspuren und kommen so ziemlich ruppig aber auch ganz spassig ins Tal. V.a. dem Model, das hinten und vorne je drei entscheidende Zentimeter mehr Federweg hat und ein Velo, das vernünftig steif ist, gefällt diese Abfahrt gut. Ich bemängle, dass z.T. die Bäche in den Töffrinnen verlaufen und wir so schmutzig werden - wo wir doch gestern die Kleider gewaschen haben!






Im Tal geht die Nahrungssuche wieder los. Diesmal versucht sich das Model mit tsche und hat Erfolg. Zwar kriegt es nichts geschenkt, doch für's Abendessen ergattert es drei riesige Pizzastücke. Weil wir bis dahin nochmals schnell 1000hm hoch wollen, verdrücken wir je ein Panino und dann beginnt die Jagd gegen den Sonnenuntergang.

Kurz vor Paspardo gibt's nochmals Wasser.





Dann wird's spät.





_Pizzo Badile Camuno_

Und steil. In elenden Rampen geht's hoch und höher. Und das Model fährt und fährt. Da kann ich nicht hintanstehen und so leide ich den Berg hoch. Nach Sonnenuntergang finden wir einen Biwakplatz, der uns behagt. Wir installieren das Tarp und weil ich dabei kalte Finger kriege, schau ich auf das Thermometer. 2,3°C! Das Model meint, es ich hätte sicher falsch geschaut und es seien 7,3°C, aber nein, es stimmt schon.
Nach den Pizzaschnitten geht's uns besser und weil die Nacht trotz Kälte und Bären und Wölfen schön ist, muss ich sie mir genauer ansehen. Dabei endecke ich seltsame Lichter, die am gegenüberliegenden Berg hoch und runterfahren. Neben wilden Tieren gibt's hier wohl auch Aliens!






Nachdem die Aliens ihren Weg ins Tal gefunden haben, bleibt nur noch das übliche Spektakel übrig.






Fazit: Wenn der Wind am Mittag nicht dreht, dann ist es Nordföhn und das richtige Panorama macht eine unsinnige Route zum Erlebnis.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129529058


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. April 2014)

Danke für den grandiosen Bericht. Die Fotos sind der Hammer.


----------



## olev (20. April 2014)

Die Konkurrenz zu meinem Langobardix ist gross - @stuntzi hat soeben sein Andix gestartet. Dennoch will ich euch die noch fehlenden Tage unserer Radtour durch das Land der zivilisierten Barbaren nicht vorenthalten. Und bei aller Bescheidenheit, ein grösseres und ein kleineres Andix hab ich schon hinter mir ;-)

Also, wir befinden uns in der Nacht vom 9. auf den *10. April *mittem im Adamello-Nationalpark. Die Temperatur fällt und wir horchen aufmerksam in die Nacht, ob wir keine Wölfe heulen hören. Wir hören nichts und irgendwann schlafen wir ein. Am Morgen ist's dann knapp unter Null. Und es stellts ich raus, dass unser Biwakplatz ziemlich schlecht gewählt ist. Die Sonne geht genau hinter dem Berg über uns auf. Nichts mit Morgensonne also.










_Frühstückspanorama - wir befinden uns leider im eisigen Schatten. Mit Genugtuung stellen wir fest, dass es in Richtung Poebene schon wieder Dunst hat._

Wir stehen trotzdem auf und machen uns recht bald auf den Weg in wärmere Gefilde. Über letzte Schneereste folgen wir einem gut fahrbaren Weg und biegen dann nach einer Druckleitung links ab. Obwohl der Trail unserer Wahl mit einem Wegweiser versehen ist, befindet er sich in schlechtem Zustand und ist z.T. kaum erkennbar. Der Schnee des vergangenen Winters hat den Bäumchen nicht gut getan und in den Bergen gibt's einfach zu viele lose Steine.
Zum Glück bessert sich der Weg aber bald und an grasenden Kühen vorbei erreichen wir Mezzo Clevo. Kurz darauf biegen wir wieder von der Alpstrasse ab und folgen einer einsamen Motorradspur durch den Wald, der ein Strich auf meinem GPS korrespondiert. Dem Model ist das Gehirn wohl noch etwas eingefroren, jedenfalls legt es an einer ziemlich übersichtlichen Stelle ohne erkennbaren Grund einen Lenkersalto in Zeitlupe hin. Wir lachen etwas und wollen weiterfahren, doch das Hinterrad dreht sich nicht mehr. Genauere Nachforschungen ergeben, dass es ihm bei diesem Sturz die Bremsaufnahmen verbogen hat. Da ich seit kurzem mit einem Carbon-Hinterbau unterwegs bin, spotte ich, dass mir das nicht passieren könnte. Spotten nützt allerdings momentan nichts, jetzt ist feinfühliges Handwerk gefragt!






Nachdem er schliesslich zu einem Prügel gegriffen hat, der vom Durchmesser her dem Ambos auf dem Bild entspricht, kriegt er seine Bremse wieder schleiffrei hin.
Der Rest der Abfahrt ist dann so gut, dass wir keine Fotos machen. Aus der kaum erkennbaren Motorradspur wird mit der Zeit ein alter, zerfallender Pflasterweg. Z.T. geht's auch über den gewachsenen Fels. Meist holprig, immer wieder ein bisschen technisch und ab und zu mit Absturzgefahr erreichen wir den Bacino Fobbio.






Und nach einer verwinkelten Gassenfahrt durch einen Ortsteil von Demo stehen wir vor einem CRAI, wo's wieder zu essen gibt. Nach ein paar Runden durch den Laden kennt mich die ganze Belegschaft. Bevor mich der Chef mir seiner Tochter verheiraten will, verlass ich den Laden mit meiner Beute und wir stärken uns für den Up-Hill zu unserem Mittagessen.

Weil sich der Talgrund nun schon auf 500m befindet, geh's nicht mehr so weit hoch bis zur Schneegrenze. Die 700hm bis zum Poggio la Croce sind relativ bald abgekurbelt. Unterwegs fahren wir an einem interessant geparkte Piaggio vorbei.






Wir fragen uns, wie der da wieder raus kommt. Ja wir fragen uns sogar, ob man den wohl von Hand hinten hochheben kann. Als wir in der Zivilsation dann irgendwann an einem einsam geparkten Dreirad vorbei kommen, versuchen wir es - doch keine Chance.
Zuoberst steht ein Schilderwald. Da wird der Nationalpark erklärt und v.a. die 1. Weltkriegsfestung. Weil wir das in der Schweiz nicht so ausgeprägt haben, fasziniert mich das natürlich. Ich muss durch alle Schützengräben und in alle Löcher kriechen. Zuoberst hat's dann sogar noch ein paar Ruinen.






Und ein spannendes Loch!
















Zuoberst auf dem Sporn machen wir Mittagspause und halten Siesta. Der gestrige lange Tag sitzt uns schon noch etwas in den Knochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (20. April 2014)

Kurz vor dem Sonnenstich machen wir uns an die Abfahrt. Die Alpini haben auch hier wieder mal alles gegeben! Nach ein paar High-Speed-Passagen geht's wohl den gezacktesten Weg runter, den ich je gefahren bin.


























Im Wald treffen wir auf seltsame Gestalten. Auf Lukas, den Lokomotivführer, der uns den Weg angibt, auf vier junge Männer, die mit einem Hilux irgendwie festsitzen und auf einen Laubsammler, der mit einem Sack voll Laub, der so gross ist wie ein Kleinwagen, durch den Wald zieht. Alle sind wie gewohnt nett, obwohl wir gerade mit dem Bike den Sentiero della Memoria runterkommen.

In Malonno ist schon wieder Einkaufen angesagt. Diesmal macht sich das Model im Alimentari beliebt. Und Bremsbeläge wechseln. Und noch mehr Siesta. Irgendwie liegen wir heute mehr rum, als dass wir Fahrrad fahren. Darum verwerfen wir die Idee, noch zwei Berge zu fahren, und beschränken uns auf einen. So können wir die verbleibenden 700hm ganz entspannt angehen. Ausser, dass wir natürlich noch nicht wissen, was uns da oben für ein Schlafplatz erwartet. Aber der wird schon passen. Immerhin sollten wir diesmal Morgensonne haben, darauf haben wir geachtet.

Irgendwo weit oben aber noch vor den unmenschlichen Rampen erreichen wir einen schön gelegenen Picknickplatz. Der eignet sich prima. Dank Feuerstellen können wir Pizzabrot backen.











Und dank Aussichtsplattform die Bergwelt bestaunen. Diese Bergwelt ist sowieso der Hammer. Die Hügel, über die wir zwischen Comer- und Iseosee gefahren sind, waren ja schon nett. Aber das hier zwischen diesen verschneiten Zwei- und Dreitausender ist halt schon was anderes. Zudem waren die Hügel Inseln im Zivilisationsbrei. Gut kartografiert und von Einkaufszentren unterbrochen. Hier hat's eher Zivilisationsinseln in der Bergwelt, die schlecht kartografiert ist und in der die Versorgung über Alimentari funktionieren muss. Das gefällt mir irgendwie besser.





_Fotograf als sein eigenes Model - aufgrund von Mangelernährung schon leicht durchsichtig._

Fazit: Morgensonne ist überlebenswichtig und ich bin süchtig nach richtigen Bergen.

Nicht mal vier Stunden Fahrzeit! http://www.strava.com/activities/129529276


----------



## psychorad!cal (21. April 2014)

Wieder tolle Bilder,gibts von deinem Andix auch einen bericht?

Lg und viel spass noch.


----------



## olev (21. April 2014)

Der Abend wird ansonsten noch von Kartenstudium ausgefüllt. Die OpenCycleMap ist zwar schlecht bestückt, dafür reicht die Swisstopo bis hier runter und das verleitet zu wagemutigen Annahmen.

Am Morgen des *11. April *erwachen wir hungrig. Die Pizzabrote waren nicht sehr ergiebig. Dafür erweist sich unser Lagerplatz als gut gewählt. Schon bald kletter die Sonne über die Berge und es wird angenehm warm.






Weil wir uns gewohnt sind, dass man den schweizerischen Landeskarten vertrauen kann, legen wir mutig los, obwohl der eingezeichnete Weg nur eine kaum erkennbare Spur ist.






Dass hier noch kein Motorrad entlang ist, hätte uns evtl. stutzig machen sollen. Aber uns bleibt sozusagen eh keine andere Wahl. Denn zurückfahren wollen wir nicht (weiter unten hätte es einen sichereren Weg) und hochfahren ist auch nicht wirklich eine Alternative, weil wir nicht wissen, was weiter oben ist (ausser Schnee). So geht's durch den herrlichen Sonnenhang. Allerdings wird's dann bald etwas mühsam.






Nach ein paar Kraxelstellen erreichen wir ein Plateau, von dem es wieder runter geht. Nun ist der Weg allerdings wirklich nur noch erahnbar. Wir ahnen richtig und nach wenig Schnee erreichen wir eine Kiesstrasse. Unser Swisstopo-Experiment hat uns zumindest um die Felsnase gebracht, also versuchen wir es weiter, doch müssen wir bald feststellen, dass die Realität nicht mit der Karte übereinstimmt. Die Karte ist voller Wege, die Realität auch, doch passen sie nicht zusammen. Darum folgen wir von nun an der Intuition und einer Motorradspur. Zwar geht's statt runter hoch, aber alles, was man hoch gefahren ist, ist man bekanntlich hochgefahren.

Fakt ist, dass wir die Motorradspur verlieren, über umgestürzte Bäume klettern, quer durch den Wald streifen und schliesslich an einem Tobel scheitern. Da geht's einfach nicht weiter, auch wenn der ziemlich sicher existierende OSM-Weg keine 200m entfernt sein müsste. Nun ist es uns zu blöd und wir fahren - so gut es geht - querfeldein den Wald runter. Nach 40min Pröbeln im steilen Wald finden wir unseren Weg und der ist dann voll ok: Alte Pflasterung, die sich auflöst, grosse Steine, steil, so halt. Nachdem ich dann noch die Federung deblockiere, holpert es auch nicht mehr so arg. Und weil wir schliesslich mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sind, nehmen wir weiter unten den Weg, den uns ein Hündeler als "bruto" beschreibt. Wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker.

Sehr weit sind wir bisher noch nicht gekommen und es ist doch schon 11 Uhr. Darum beschliessen wir, dass wir bis zum Pass nun auf der Strasse fahren und keine Experimente mehr wagen. Allerdings kommen wir schlecht vorwärts. Sind wir von der vergangenen Woche ausgelaugt? Haben wir zu wenig gegessen? Essen? Gute Idee. In Corteno Golgi finden wir einen Alimentari, der uns mit dem nötigsten versorgt. Im Laden drin ist es so kalt, dass die Angestellten in Daunenjacken arbeiten. Darum bin ich froh, dass ich wieder raus kann, nachdem mich alle kennengelernt haben.

Von hier geht's ruhig auf Nebenstrassen bis hoch zum Skiort Aprica.






Wir sehen, dass die Lifte noch laufen und an den Nordhängen hat's auch noch gut Schnee. Darum halten wir uns an den Südhang - wohl wissend, dass wir den überqueren und auf der anderen Seite runter müssen. Das macht uns etwas Bauchschmerzen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur der Hunger und so verzehren wir hart an der Schneegrenze unser Picknick.


----------



## olev (21. April 2014)

An einem Hochmoor vorbei erreichen wir den Starpunkt unserer Abfahrt.






Die startet so, wie sie dann auch weiter verläuft: Mit einem Sprint durch den erweiterten Vorgarten eines Wochenendhäuschens. Wir verirren uns wieder im Wald und beschliessen, einfach immer dem vielversprechendsten Weg zu folgen. Zuunterst müssten wir dann irgendwo auf die Hauptstrasse stossen. Falsch fahren können wir also nicht.
Der beste Weg ist dann ein alter, zerfallender Saumpfad, der immer wieder gefährlich nahe an Wochenendhäuschen vorbei führt. So bleibt's spannend. Von Hunden bleiben wir verschont, böse Worte gibt's auch keine, dafür sehen wir immerhin eine Nackedei. Und wir haben das erhabene Gefühl, auf einem Jahrhunderte alten Weg unterwegs zu sein.

Wie geplant erreichen wir die Strasse. Von hier geht's nochmals hoch, denn die letzte Abfahrt sollte schon das gewisse Etwas haben. Nach knapp 200 Höhenmetern und einigem Suchen, finden wir sie, die letzte Abfahrt und sie ist sogar ausgeschildert.






Sie beginnt als Singletrail, wird dann aber leider bald zu einer Mulatierra. Doch auch die ist spassig. Im Renntempo rasen wir die ausgefahrenen Kurven runter nach Stazzona.
Von hier fehlen dann noch ein paar wenige Kilometer der Adda entlang, bis wir in Tirano sind. Wir suchen uns ein gemütliches B&B und dann gibt's Eis und Pizza und Wein und Aperol Spritz.






Fazit: Auf gut Glück passt schon!

http://www.strava.com/activities/129529284


----------



## olev (21. April 2014)

Tirano ist der Endpunkt der Bernina-Bahn, des Trenino Rosso. Die Touristiker werben für eine Fahrt mit diesem Zügli, die Italiener schwärmen davon und die Deutschen reisen extra an. Für uns ist es dann einfach der schnellste Heimweg am *12. April*. Zugegeben, es ist ein schöner Heimweg.





















Fazit zur ganzen Tour: Prima!

Wir haben aus den 130km, die es auf direktem Weg von Chiasso bis Tirano wären 335km herausgekizelt. 335km, die uns während sieben Tagen gut unterhalten haben. So viel ich weiss, bin ich noch nie sieben Tage lang für so wenige Kilometer unterwegs gewesen, aber es waren halt meist wirklich Mountainbikekilometer. Wahrscheinlich haben wir die Bikes gleich weit geschoben, wie wir auf Asphalt unterwegs waren ;-) Gleich lange sowieso.

Danke für's Mitlesen und für die positiven Kommentare!


----------



## olev (21. April 2014)

@psychorad!cal von meinen Südamerikatouren gibt's keine Berichte. Das waren über weite Strecken auch keine abenteuerlichen Biketouren, sondern eher Radwanderungen in für Mitteleuropäer exotischer Umgebung. Berichte zu solchen Touren gibt's genug.

Einen sehr schönen Blog hat z.B. Gregg, den ich in Futaleufu getroffen habe. Seine Einstellung zu Fahrrädern deckt sich mit meiner: "I am not generally overly attached to my bicycles. Bicycles are tools for doing something I love they are not what I love. Bikes come and go but I always go riding. Frames always break given enough use and get replaced by new frames - usually under warranty." (Gregg)

*Ansonsten: Im Sommer soll's wieder auf Tour gehen, das Model ist aber anderweitig beschäftigt. Falls irgendjemand findet, er/sie wäre auch ein geeignetes Model oder brächte noch ganz andere Qualitäten mit: Bitte PN an mich, vielleicht funktioniert's ja.*


----------



## psychorad!cal (22. April 2014)

Bin gerade am XXMiglia am lesen 

Wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. April 2014)

danke für den tollen bericht; bike-, schreib- und bildtechnisch vui super!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. April 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Der Abend wird ansonsten noch von Kartenstudium ausgefüllt. Die OpenCycleMap ist zwar schlecht bestückt, dafür reicht die Swisstopo bis hier runter und das verleitet zu wagemutigen Annahmen. [...] Allerdings wird's dann bald etwas mühsam. [...] Nun ist der Weg allerdings wirklich nur noch erahnbar. [...] Unser Swisstopo-Experiment hat uns zumindest um die Felsnase gebracht, also versuchen wir es weiter, doch müssen wir bald feststellen, dass die Realität nicht mit der Karte übereinstimmt. Die Karte ist voller Wege, die Realität auch, doch passen sie nicht zusammen.


Das alles hat System. Bei der Nutzung von Swisstopo-Karten mit italienischem Gebiet darf man nicht glauben, das seien solide Landkarten. Es sind in Wahrheit 'italienische Angaben', die ungeprüft auf Swisstopo übernommen werden (müssen?).
Des Rätsels Lösung kenne ich, seitdem ich mich mal über sehr fantasiereiche Karteninhalte beschwert hatte.
Eine sichere Methode, Reinfälle zu vermeiden, scheint es nicht zu geben. Es wäre ehrlicher, diese Bereiche vor dem Druck mit einem starken Blur-Filter 'einzuweichen' statt mit gleicher Präzision wie das Schweizer Gebiet abzubilden. Damit käme man auf eine andere Art der Wirklichkeit näher


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2014)

Super Bilder und sehr unterhaltsame Story 


(Von mir aus hättet ihr ruhig noch ein paar Tage dran hängen können 

 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (22. April 2014)

Ich hab mir im gemütlichen Strassencafé nach einem ausgiebigen Nachtmahl und mit einem Spritz vor er Nase überlegt, über Bernina und Julier heimzuradeln. Im Gegensatz zum Model hätte ich die Zeit dazu gehabt und wirklich weit wäre es auch nicht gewesen. Doch, wie man auf den Bildern sieht, wäre das eine schneereiche und kalte Tour bei suboptimalen Wetterbedingungen geworden.


----------



## DanZu (25. April 2014)

Toller Bericht, hat wie dein letzter Spass gemacht zu lesen 
olev und "das Model", fand ich geil...


----------



## sully77 (25. April 2014)

wow, super, danke.
mal ne blöde frage....
auf einem bild sieht man mal einen sattelstützen-gepäckträger. habt ihr spezielle rucksäcke mit system oder die nur geschickt hingebunden? oder ein "stuntzi"-system selbst gebaut?


----------



## olev (25. April 2014)

Ich fahre mit einem Deuter TransAlpin30 und einem Sattelstützengepäckträgerstummel. Am Sattelgestell hab ich einen Riemen mit zwei Plastik-Klick-Schnallen. In diese kann ich die Gegenstücke einklicken, die an den oberen Kompressionsriemen des Rucksacks befestigt sind. Dann anziehen, den Hüftgurt satt um die Sattelstütze wickeln und fertig. Das hält recht gut auf Strasse im Flachen und den Berg hoch oder auf Schotter den Berg hoch. Sobald es etwas holpriger wird, muss ich den Rucksack allerdings anziehen, da er sehr schnell am Hinterrad streift, weil ich nicht sehr gross bin und das Spark halt doch 120mm Federweg hat.

Das Model hat ein weniger ausgeklügeltes System, dafür hält sein Rucksack besser. Er hat einen kompletten Sattelstützengepäckträger, auf den der Rucksack dann mit Extrariemen geschnallt wird. Das dauer länger als bei mir und ist deutlich schwerer, doch der Rucksack hat so natürlich eine besser Standfläche als auf meinem Stummel.


----------



## sully77 (25. April 2014)

super, danke. sowas hab ich befürchtet... 
bastelei! gibts vom model-rucksack-auf-gepäckträger evtl ein bild?


----------



## verzascat (25. April 2014)

super Frühjahrsaktion! Danke fürs Mitnehmen! Ein Bild von Deiner "Sattelstützengepäckträgerstummelkonstruktion" wäre nett. Die Stuntzi Variante ist mir zu aufwändig.


----------



## olev (25. April 2014)

hier sind die Riemen sichtbar






und hier der Stummel des Sattelstützengepäckträgers.





Die Idee hab ich von hier.
Für weitere Inspiration >klick<.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Wir haben aus den 130km, die es auf direktem Weg von Chiasso bis Tirano wären 335km herausgekizelt. 335km, die uns während sieben Tagen gut unterhalten haben. So viel ich weiss, bin ich noch nie sieben Tage lang für so wenige Kilometer unterwegs gewesen, aber es waren halt meist wirklich Mountainbikekilometer. Wahrscheinlich haben wir die Bikes gleich weit geschoben, wie wir auf Asphalt unterwegs waren ;-) Gleich lange sowieso.


Da fehlt dir noch die Transalp Tirol: 6 Tage, ca. 180 km. Man hat eigentlich nie das Gefühl, voran zu kommen 

Danke für die tollen Bilder. Zu dieser Jahreszeit kenne ich dir Berge überhaupt nicht.

Die Rucksackhalterung sieht meiner zum Verwechseln ähnlich (s.u.). Allerdings war mir das alles zu wackelig und eigentlich nur bei Asphaltauffahrten zu gebrauchen, weshalb ich mittlerweile wieder ohne Gepäckträger fahre.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## CC. (4. Mai 2014)

Toller Bericht, schöne Landschaft und eine lustige und mitreisende Schreibweise. Danke fürs teilhaben lassen!
Grüße, 
CC.

Warum nimmt eigentlich niemand einen  Freeload Sportsdeck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (5. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht weil meine Version 600 Gramm leichter und v.a. ca. 70€ billiger ist. Und wie sähe das denn aus auf den Bildern, wenn da hinten am Fully so ein Gepäckträger montiert wäre?


----------



## CC. (5. Mai 2014)

Schlagende Argumente 

Gibts wiedermal eine solche Tour?


----------



## gavia64 (6. Mai 2014)

Danke furs mitnehmen, sehr gute Story !!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (7. Mai 2014)

Hey Olev! Tolle Tour, schöne Fotos und ungewöhnlicher Reisezeitpunkt. Aber gerade das macht ja die grandiose Stimmung und Fotos. Lesen muss ich noch ein bisschen.

Ich habe soeben beschlossen, mir auch mal einen Touren-Rucksack und ein Minimal-Zelt anzuschaffen und unabhängig durch die Alpen zu touren (oder vielleicht doch die Picos de Europa in Spanien). Wenn ich dieses jahr noch eine Woche frei hätte, hätte ich Dich tatsächlich darauf angesprochen. Ist aber alles schon verplant (Rennrad-, Wander-, MTB-, Windsurf- Skilanglaufurlaube). Ich brauche einfach mehr Urlaub (und Geld)!!!
Dir also vielen Dank für die Inspiration!


----------



## olev (7. Mai 2014)

@Tiefdruck1 weniger arbeiten und dabei mehr Geld verdienen funktioniert meist nicht.
Doch das ist ja das Gute an dieser Art von Urlaub, dass er nicht viel Geld kostet - ausser der Ausrüstung. Aber auch da kann man, etwas Leidensfähigkeit vorausgesetzt, günstig einsteigen. Je nach Jahreszeit reicht eine günstige Isomatte ein Schlafsack und ein Bauplastik.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Mai 2014)

Hammer! Supergeil! Mehr davon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (27. Mai 2014)

danke für diesen außergewöhnlich gut geschriebenen und mit exzellenten fotos versehenen bericht


----------

